# Tangelo with a Train-Rite Remote



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anybody have a Tangelo Tosser with the Train-RIte remote launcher and electronics? When you add up the cost for all 3 you get into the winger zinger category. Was wondering if there are any advantages to going this route??


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

*Tangelo*

Chasd
You cannot go wrong with this setup. You will not have the folding capability or the size won't be compact. However, you will have a quality made winger with a great release. The tangelo is so simple and well built that the only thing to wear out is the bungee. I have had mine for three years and have yet to wear out the bungee. The train-rite trigger is very well built, heavy duty and recocks itself after each fire. Bill Woods makes the tangelo and is one of the nicest guy's you will ever deal with. He doesn't mass produce so you will have about a 30 day wait but it will be worth it. I have a tangelo, top gun, shur-toss and gunners up and I would take the tangelo-train rite setup any day. The tangelo will come manual so just mount the trainrite just above the manual release. Your kids can also release the tangelo to help you train. 
Dave.


----------

